# Finding a discontinued part for a dishwasher?



## Cadillac STS (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a Bosch dishwasher that has the soap dispenser door not opening.  

Looking it up for most of them you would replace the wax motor on the dispenser but this one has a different kind of motor and I can't find a replacement wax motor

Need to replace the unit but it is discontinued.  I called different places and seems like they just look it up and say not available.

Is there a place that has new old parts or where a discontinued part may be?  Can't believe all the supply places discard everything once no longer made and just because it comes up on the computer as not available there must be one on a shelf?

Model number SHX99A15UC/19 machine and the part number for the dispenser assembly is 00431413

Does anyone know where I can look for it?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 17, 2021)

Ebay


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 17, 2021)

I usually go to repairclinic.com but they list your part as no longer available.


----------



## Howard E. (Feb 17, 2021)

GenuineParts.com (GRP Canada) - Quality Parts Delivered.
					

OEM ReplacementParts.



					canada.genuineparts.com


----------



## jcp (Feb 17, 2021)

This doesn't answer your question directly but might be an alternative. We too have a Bosch dishwasher that was installed in 2009. It replaced a unit that was unsatisfactory because of detergent door problems. The technician that did the install was a friend. He told my wife to use Finish dishwasher pellet detergent and to just toss the pellet in tub when she started the cycle.  That washer is still working .......actually its running as I write this. No door problems ,ever.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 17, 2021)

Howard E. said:


> GenuineParts.com (GRP Canada) - Quality Parts Delivered.
> 
> 
> OEM ReplacementParts.
> ...


Just called them.  Site says in stock but they really don't have it.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 17, 2021)

jcp said:


> This doesn't answer your question directly but might be an alternative. We too have a Bosch dishwasher that was installed in 2009. It replaced a unit that was unsatisfactory because of detergent door problems. The technician that did the install was a friend. He told my wife to use Finish dishwasher pellet detergent and to just toss the pellet in tub when she started the cycle.  That washer is still working .......actually its running as I write this. No door problems ,ever.


That is what we do and it works fine.  May just need to keep that going.  But would be nice to fix the broken part, maybe more now before even more time goes by and the expired part is more expired..

It is an excellent but older machine.  We got it because it was the quietest made at the time.  I have been through it over time.  Replaced the door latch that broke, replaced the main motor impeller when water pressure went down, replaced the water inlet valve when it had the no water warning.  Youtube has been good for all those fixes.


----------



## mksj (Feb 17, 2021)

You might check this one out, says they have 38, but who knows.  Same thing broke on my brothers Bosch Dishwasher, if someone came into to replace it it cost as much as a new one, he bought a new one,








						00431413 DISPENSER-BSH 00431413
					





					parts2u.com
				




If you throw in a dishwasher tablet, there is a pre-wash and so it will not work during the wash cycle. I only use the dishwasher when we have company otherwise we find it quicker to hand wash as it is only for two, and the dogs, and the cat. Hmmmm.


----------



## jcp (Feb 17, 2021)

mksj said:


> If you throw in a dishwasher tablet, there is a pre-wash and so it will not work during the wash cycle.



Humm....I suppose that all I really need to run is the prewash and a rinse since the dishes come out clean.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 17, 2021)

mksj said:


> You might check this one out, says they have 38, but who knows.  Same thing broke on my brothers Bosch Dishwasher, if someone came into to replace it it cost as much as a new one, he bought a new one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding that for me I appreciate it

I tried to call but one location phone is disconnected and the other location didn’t pick up. The reason I want to call first is I just waited a week for Sears direct parts who took the order only to contact me to say they didn’t have it and refunded the money.

So I just tried to order one from there but the site doesn’t allow check out. They may not be in business.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 17, 2021)

I did find a couple on eBay.uk. Both people didn’t do international shipping. And with looking at the pictures I noticed they are 50hz and we are on 60hz power.

interesting my usual eBay account opens on the uk one.


----------



## Jonas302 (Feb 17, 2021)

00431413 Bosch / Thermador / Gaggenau Dishwasher Soap Dispenser Genuine OEM Appliance Part
					

osch / Thermador / Gaggenau Dishwasher Soap Dispenser 431413 We are a Factory Authorized Parts Distributor for Bosch Thermador Gaggenau. Trust Reliable Parts for all of your Bosch Thermador Gaggenau parts and accessories needs. Replaces Part: 431413 Fits Model Numbers:




					expressapplianceparts.com
				




Dont see a phone # says only one is stock, Never know could be the one


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 3, 2021)

I finally got the part. Several places said they had it but because I had to get a refund from one place since they didn’t really have it I called each place first and no one had it.

Watched  eBay every day for a few weeks and one came up. Got it installed and it works.


----------

